# Looking to buy SAP Grilles



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I am looking to buy a genuine set of SAP Grilles. I don't want to buy the reproduction grilles. If anyone has a set for sale, or knows anyone that is selling a set I am ready to buy. :cheers


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

anyone:confused


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

:willy: I think Judge may be selling his? :willy:


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

AA GTO SP said:


> :willy: I think Judge may be selling his? :willy:


:lol:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

What's wrong with repops?



















mac


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Man I have to say you have a beautiful 04 mac. Those grills are scary nice!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Man I have to say you have a beautiful 04 mac. Those grills are scary nice!


Thanks! :cheers
I try to keep it looking good.

mac :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> :willy: I think Judge may be selling his? :willy:


NOOOO I have a back up pair I purchased for a fantastic price. They are in safe keeping just in case, and I am praying just in case never arrives.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> What's wrong with repops?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres nothing wrong with the repops, I just like the way the silver looks on the original SAP Grilles. Mac they look great, if I do buy the repo grilles I'm gona make em look like yours. You've got one of the best looking GTOs I've seen :cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Theres nothing wrong with the repops, *I just like the way the silver looks on the original SAP Grilles*. Mac they look great, if I do buy the repo grilles I'm gona make em look like yours. *You've got one of the best looking GTOs I've seen* :cheers


I like the silver also, but, and this is just my opinion, I don't like them on the YJ. Dunno why. Just doesn't look quite right to me. That's why I went with black. You know what they say....... Once you go black.............:lol:

As for your second comment, again, thanks! I chose my appearence mods very carefully. I didn't want to go overboard. 

mac :cool


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally after searching and looking for months for a good deal, I purchased a set of SAP Grilles. They are the real GM SAP Grilles, not the repos. They are in excellent shape and come in the original GM box with the instructions and tabs to install them.I got a great deal on them. A nice little birthday present to myself :cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

arty: arty: 


Lets see some pics once your done.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

They should be here by the end of next week. I'll take some pictures once they are installed :cheers


----------

